# Star Wars Episode 8: Ist Luke Skywalker gar kein Einsiedler?



## Darkmoon76 (23. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 8: Ist Luke Skywalker gar kein Einsiedler?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars Episode 8: Ist Luke Skywalker gar kein Einsiedler?


----------



## Pherim (23. Dezember 2016)

Ob sie - wenn sie denn existieren - nicht lächerlich aussehen werden, bleibt abzuwarten. Ich fand manche Kreaturendesigns in "The Force Awakens" schon nicht so ganz überzeugend.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Dezember 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Ob sie - wenn sie denn existieren - nicht lächerlich aussehen werden, bleibt abzuwarten. Ich fand manche Kreaturendesigns in "The Force Awakens" schon nicht so ganz überzeugend.


Ich sag nur: Ewoks




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pherim (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich mag Ewoks. Vermutlich war ich noch jung genug, als ich RotJ das erste mal gesehen habe.


----------



## Wynn (23. Dezember 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur: Ewoks





Pherim schrieb:


> Ich mag Ewoks. Vermutlich war ich noch jung genug, als ich RotJ das erste mal gesehen habe.



The Ewok Line | How I Met Your Mother Wiki | Fandom powered by Wikia


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Dezember 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Ich mag Ewoks. Vermutlich war ich noch jung genug, als ich RotJ das erste mal gesehen habe.


Als Kind hab ich die damals auch gemocht. Aber aus heutiger Sicht sind die einfach nur...a.) unpassend und b.) irgendwie creepy


----------



## Dosentier (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, ich kann mich immer noch nicht damit abfinden, was Luke Skywalker doch für ein Lappen geworden ist.


----------

